# Carrier rtu thermal overload



## jrmechanical (Mar 23, 2013)

I am working on a carrier 48tje004 611 series rtu Blower motor had shorted windings. Replaced blower motor with carrier oem motor (560 bucks ) New motor get real hot and cuts out on thermal overload. I have proper belt tension. Replaced capacitor. Ran a static test on ductwork. Came in a little high so i cut in another 8" take off. Static is now at .15 Motor is still tripping out. Any suggestions. By the way...this is the second motor ive put in...1st was factory defect. Help


----------

